# 2nd Season Snowboarder



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

hey LA, no worries, at least you found it now, most never do...and look at this way, if you haven't hammered your body doing other things, you still got 40-50 years to ride, lol


----------



## Treegreen (Mar 16, 2012)

CassMT said:


> hey LA, no worries, at least you found it now, most never do...and look at this way, if you haven't hammered your body doing other things, you still got 40-50 years to ride, lol


I didn't start until about 29 (I am 31 now), and listening to the litany of injuries my friends got riding in their teens makes me glad I started late.


----------



## LA Forever (Apr 2, 2013)

I didn't look at it that way.. I notice that I'm more cautious than I probably would be if I was younger, since I have to make a living.


----------



## FireStarter451 (Feb 20, 2013)

This is true. I'm 28 and started this season. I took it so easy I didn't try linking turns until my fifth trip lol. Being older and having to go to work makes you a bit more... judicious as a beginning snowboarder.


----------



## Chicagoguy (Dec 26, 2012)

Very cool man, I'll have to check out your videos some time. I started riding in Jan of 2012 and just finished my second season. I'm 31 now and I love it too. I was big into dirt jumping on my bike when I was younger and now I love hitting a nice jump on my board. Only difference now is that I'm way more cautious. Btw, there is a guy at one of the local mountains here hitting huge front flips and back flips over big jumps and he's 35. He started riding when he was 29. The guy is pretty amazing.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

CassMT said:


> hey LA, no worries, at least you found it now, most never do...and look at this way, if you haven't hammered your body doing other things, you still got 40-50 years to ride, lol


dont put those bad vibes on me! i have consistently hammered my body through out the years playing football and other sports... i wanna ride til im 80... im only 19 right now... 5 concussions, a blown out knee, 3 broken ribs, broken hands, fingers, separated both shoulders 3 times a piece. ironically havent ever been hurt boarding, and dont plan too... (knock on wood.) 

to the op. hey, everyone has to start sometime! enjoy it when you can!


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

19?...Shiite , don't even worry about it, at 19 you have plenty of time to bounce back

Everyone has jobs and obligations, riding is the time to leave all that ish behind for a while....I bet that you are actually more likely to mess yourself up being hesitant and careful than push it a bit...you're not gonna kill yourself probably, broken leg is unlikely, it's wrists, collarbones, shoulders, etc., hurts, but not a jobender-showstopper injury...so I suggest some of those nice winter wristgaurds, helmet, LESSONS...and just charge, life is short


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

CassMT said:


> 19?...Shiite , don't even worry about it, at 19 you have plenty of time to bounce back


At the rate im traveling right now ill be pretty messed up when im older... i love the sport to damn much to quit! snowboarding is in a close second for my favorite.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

I started when I was 23 and thought the same damn thing. We all do ya know, wonder why and regret we didn't pick it up sooner. 

I just turned 27 and ride a board like I'm 17. 
In my four seasons I've broken my neck/slammed and swollen up my back and just recently smashed my elbow into 30 broken pieces and half my arm is filled with metal. Never have I been broken so hard and never did I think I would love something enough to not care about the risks. The feeling of being creative, the adrenaline and feeling like you're living is what makes it so rad. It's worth every gain, pain or not. Hopefully you'll be less of a dare devil than I am. Good luck!! Happy shredding!!!


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

CassMT said:


> I bet that you are actually more likely to mess yourself up being hesitant and careful than push it a bit...


This is very important. If you want to "go" for it make sure it's all or nothing. If you hesitate you'll end getting hurt much more and it'll build fear in the back of your head. 

When it comes to tricks I learned to just commit to it. You'll learn it quicker and be safer. You just gotta make yourself *believe* you can do it. Snowboarding is all a mind game, any sport is. If you doubt yourself you'll fail every time.


----------



## LA Forever (Apr 2, 2013)

What I meant from being cautious was in regard to the park. When I go down, I'm usually blasting down the mountain pretty fast and my girlfriend hates it cause I always leave her behind, lol.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

LA Forever said:


> What I meant from being cautious was in regard to the park. When I go down, I'm usually blasting down the mountain pretty fast and my girlfriend hates it cause I always leave her behind, lol.


Eh, how else is she gonna learn to keep up? Always getting left behind = Motivation. Most girls don't see things that way tho. Too bad.


----------

